# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Survey on selected storage, display, and packing materials

## SamanthaS

_This survey has been posted of various forums. 
_
Please help provide information for a project aimed at improving the assessment of results from any Oddy test. We are interested in as broad a response as possible. Please share with colleauges. 

We are in the final stages of collecting field information about storage, display, and transport materials used with cultural heritage objects. Through surveys and interviews, we have aggregated an extensive list of materials based on their testing results and performance in use. However, there are about 20 specific material makes/models that would benefit from additional test results or performance evaluations. These are the focus of this survey. 

ACCESS THE SURVEY

*Completing this survey may require you to consult coworkers or look at your testing records. We approximate the survey will take 15 minutes, but depending on how organized your files are it may take longer.* 
*
*
*This survey will close on Friday on June 17, 2022*


Thank you in advance for participating. The information collected here will be used by the Metropolitan Museum of Art to inform the IMLS funded project: _Development of Damage Thresholds and a New Tool for Standardizing Materials Tests for Cultural Heritage Institutions._ 

_If you have questions, please contact Samantha Springer at samantha@artsolutionslab.com. Samantha is coordinating the field research for this project in partnership with Eric Breitung in the Scientific Research Department of the Metropolitan Museum of Art._

----------

